

Tell HN: Accepted to DreamIt for Summer. Looking for Hacker to join us. - sankim83

We're looking for a front-end guru (Flash, AJAX)  to join us for the DreamIt program. Expertise in media streaming (FMS, Wowza, etc) is a MAJOR plus.<p>Ideally we'd like to find hackers to join as fully committed co-founders. If you want part-time/contract work or an internship, we're open to that too.<p>LearnBat has created the most interactive e-learning platform in the market, bringing live video/audio, online test materials, and collaborative whiteboards using a tablet interface. The app is currently on Flash and iPad platforms (not in App Store yet)<p>email san@learnbat.com - thanks yall
======
trevor99
San is the man, great guy to work with and very connected in the ny startup
scene!

------
spencerfry
Easy link to their site: <http://www.learnbat.com/>

I've met San a few times. A good guy!

------
minalecs
Hey San , I will be joining you in Philly this summer as well. Learnbat looks
like an awesome product.

------
sankim83
Thanks for the kinds words guys - I agree :)

